
How to Spend $1k on Training - gscap
You have $1,000 to spend on a workshop, conference, or online training course&#x2F;subscription for front-end development. What do you buy?
======
baconlollipops
anything on udemy by traversy media or stephen grider. $100-max. subs-
$40/month frontendmasters.com, tyler mginnis courses- be it JS, React, Redux,
React Native...pay for them all bc my man is a boss. Like $17/month

